# Need Help - Onstage Projection - how to get video to QLab?



## secondtino (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been tasked (with a week's notice!) to provide a video solution where I can have a cameraman onstage shooting video of the action, and then projecting that action onto a screen above the stage. So, basically, we're looking to U2's Zoo TV. 

The last time I did this, I didn't have to have the guy on stage, so I had a camera set up close to the computer, and we shot everything from the back of the house on a locked off camera; so cable runs weren't an issue, etc.

So, does anyone have any ideas of what kind of camera I'd need and how to best get video signal from it back to the firewire interface on the Mac so we can use QLab's Camera cue to get the video out to the projector?

Figure, there's going to be 150' between the QLab mac and the guy on stage. (Maybe less, but for cable running purposes, etc. I'm trying to think big.)

My gut says to output from the camera in something simple -- composite -- and then convert the composite to firewire back at the mac... then it's just finding the right camera.

Did I mention there's little money here? (That goes without saying, right?) 

So my issues are thus:

1. What camera to use to output video. If I look at my stock, I think I'm going with an old Sony Handycam which will output RCA video via an 1/8" jack (which has a better opportunity for staying in the camera than the firewire cable does) 

2. Running Coax down to the show floor and throwing an F to RCA adapter on it and then doing the same at the booth and putting it into a ADVC-55 (I can't think of anything else that would do the conversion to firewire so QLab can see it, right?)

Does my reasoning fall apart anywhere?


----------



## cpf (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you need QLab in there? Because it'll introduce all sorts of latency that you don't need.


----------



## secondtino (Apr 2, 2012)

I dunno. I suppose I don't, but I'm looking to have this show opped as easily as possible, and it seemed just adding a camera cue to the show list would be way easier for inexperienced techs than having to dowse, change inputs on the projector blind, etc.

How much latency are we talking?


----------



## chausman (Apr 2, 2012)

secondtino said:


> How much latency are we talking?



More then you want for IMAG.


----------



## secondtino (Apr 2, 2012)

Then why does the Camera cue exist in QLab? Do people actually shoot subjects that somehow aren't affected by lag?

And if I'm not using QLab to switch my video sources, what are some other recommendations?


----------



## metti (Apr 3, 2012)

secondtino said:


> Then why does the Camera cue exist in QLab? Do people actually shoot subjects that somehow aren't affected by lag?



That's a good question. I've heard that they are considering getting rid of it in QLab 3 for precisely this reason.


----------



## secondtino (Apr 3, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## joeladria (Apr 9, 2012)

I've found the latency isn't too bad over native FireWire, but using the capture card might add more. You could always go the old fashioned route using a VCR as an input switcher, or a simple RCA switch between a DVD playing a black screen. Your switch becomes the on-off switch for the video.


----------

